# Text/phone anxiety support



## ShyFlora (Feb 16, 2013)

This might be too much for some people but I am looking for people who don't mind texting or talking on the phone. Preferably in Canada or Vancouver area I have free text in Canada. 

I use to have a friend which we would text when we where in a really bad anxiety situation and it sort of helped since no one in my life knows what I'm going through. 

Only post or message me if you're up to having like a text/phone buddy


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

There's an app called Kik and it allows you to communicate free with anyone else who has the Kik app.


----------



## twinpeas (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't live in Canada, but if you get kik I'd be happy to be buddies with you on there! It's a fantastic app. Check it out if you haven't already!


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm in the U.K so I can't text you but if you have Kik I can text you using Kik.


----------

